# Ventfree stove for our basement?



## C&EC (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that answered my previous question about a DV stove in our finished basement.  The installation on the DV stove we bought is a lot more than we thought it would be ($2000 more than what we paid for the stove...yikes!).  So we are exploring Vent free options.  We haven't looked at any specific models yet (only need a small one) but the installer told us that they produce a strong odor.  Does anybody have any experience with vent free stoves?  Plusses and minuses?

We have an open stairwell connecting our basement to the main floor so I was thinking that the odors may move upstairs instead of remaining persistant in our basement (living/TV room).

Thanks
Chris


----------



## C&EC (Aug 4, 2009)

I should mention that our finished basement is approx 450 sq ft.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 4, 2009)

The odor varies.  Some stink a little, some not much, if at all.  Propane units tend to stink worse than NG units.  I suspect some brands/models will be more odorous than others.  I'd want to snif-test any model I was considering, or at least get a satisfaction guarantee if you purchase one.

As Lady Pook stated, vent-free models will release some moisture in the air as it's a byproduct of combustion.  In the winter when humidity is typically very low, this might be a bonus rather than a concern, but being in a basement might be a little different as moisture can be an issue in some basements.  Again, that's something you'll have to decide for yourself.  If this isn't something you'll be burning frequently, I certainly wouldn't be concerned about the odor or moisture.


----------



## blades (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a fan of vent free ( do not trust them) if real stove not possible how about one of the oil filled electric units, super safe down there no stink no humidity created no possibility of  gas poisioning.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 20Kbtu unit in the family cabin.  I'm not a fan of them, but the cabin was in my father's name at the time and that's what he wanted.  We picked it up on clearance at Lowes for just over $120 if I remember correctly.    

It does the job.  No odors that I can smell.  The wife has a more sensative nose than I do and she doesn't complain.  There is a good amount of humidity released, but in a drafty cabin this hasn't been an issue yet.  Moisture may be in a better sealed (and possibly already damp) basement.  

Installation, or running the lines from the source to the heating unit, will be the same for either unit.  Maybe you could save some money by doing part of the install yourself and then having a plumber come in to do the final connection if you don't feel comfortable with it?   I can tell you that the install isn't difficult if you take your time and make sure there aren't any leaks before you fire the stove up.

MAtt


----------



## stoveguy13 (Aug 7, 2009)

what made the cost of a dv 2000k not all of that cloud be venting?


----------

